# Cool video



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's a clip of a young acoustic player from Montreal called Erik Mongrain - doing some very interesting things:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6007768965488299182


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for that. 
I have never seen that style of playing on an acoustic before. I'll have to give it a try. I'm guessing an open tuning will work the best?


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Eric has been the subject of several posts on this forum. (One started by myself back last July.) 
For this tune "Airtap" think Jeff Healy meets Preston Read. It's a wonderful composition that's very well played!
But he is just as accomplished playing the guitar in the traditional way.
Check out Eric's web site.:


----------



## gilead (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds great


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

*He switches...*

'tween a big Guild dread and a Rainsong.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great playing!


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw that a while ago...I've attended that TV show a couple of times, not specifically that one (though I wish I had seen that live).

Some incredible things going on there. Really nice sounds.


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats awsome, i love this style of playing, ive seen one other simlar video


----------



## mountainmerle (Jun 28, 2007)

*Great sound*

This style reminds me a lot of Don Ross, and Andy Mckee. For all of you wanting to hear more styles like this checkout the Canadian Guitar Festival. 

Cheers


----------

